# Wiring ATLAS TURNOUT SWITCHES



## nemo (Aug 20, 2011)

Been to many years away from the hobby. How do I wire ATLAS turnout switches for DC?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

http://www.atlasrr.com/wiring.htm


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey Nemo;
I know what you mean when you say you've been away for awhile. I had to refigure how to wire my stuff too recently.
Looking at the switch you will have three posts on it to connect the wires to. Not sure what you have there but most of the Atlas switches have three wires to it with the common being in the center. The left post will turn the switch one way and the other post will turn it back. Run your wire to the turnout switch and wire it up. If it doesn't work the way you want it to then reverse the wires. Be sure the common wire at the turnout is the common wire at the switch. How's that sound? Pete


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

norgale said:


> Hey Nemo;
> I know what you mean when you say you've been away for awhile. I had to refigure how to wire my stuff too recently.
> Looking at the switch you will have three posts on it to connect the wires to. Not sure what you have there but most of the Atlas switches have three wires to it with the common being in the center. The left post will turn the switch one way and the other post will turn it back. Run your wire to the turnout switch and wire it up. If it doesn't work the way you want it to then reverse the wires. Be sure the common wire at the turnout is the common wire at the switch. How's that sound? Pete


HI Nemo! After doing what Pete said above, connect the opposite ends of the three wires to the little switch control box. Wiring to it in a mirror image of the switch. The most economical wire to this with is ribbon wire.The control box also has two additonal places for wiring on each end. Wires attached to the left side of it go to the AC leads of the transformer. The outlets on the right attach to additional switch control boxes. 

Below is the linc to the COMPLETE ATLAS WIRING BOOK. This book has been my wiring bible for over thirty years. Over the years, I've gone thru four of them. In it, it shows how to wire track, switches, turntables, wyes. Also electrical blocks controled by selector panels (circuit breakers) and controler panels, etc. Everything one needs to know about wiring a DC system. The illustrations, diagrams and instuction in it are crystal clear and extremely easy to understand. I refer to it from time to time to help refresh my memory on different techniques. It's one of those kind of items that you don't need all the time, but when you do, it's indespensible. 

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Atlas-12-The-Complete-Atlas-Wiring-Book-p/atl-bk12.htm

Routerman


----------

